

UberX Driver Fined In Melbourne - NamTaf
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2014/05/uberx-driver-fined-in-melbourne/

======
NamTaf
Ridiculously large fine aside (I hope UberX pays it, or they'll seriously
struggle to recruit otherwise), I will be really interested to see how Uber
decide to square up against the CabCharge system. [1]

Right now, just about every large company I know of uses paper cabcharge
tickets for their employees. Without supporting cabcharge, you're not going to
get the corporate market which seems to be one of the main target markets for
'more professional looking taxi service'. I don't know if it's going to be a
struggle for them to access that if they're not a fully registered taxi
service.

Maybe the solution is to have black cars operate with cab charge and leave the
X stuff to consumer-only? Bonus is that you push the richer corporate market
to the premium offering.

It'll be interesting to see how they tackle the Aussie market given it's
surprisingly different (in structure, behaviour and regulation) to the States.

[1] [http://www.cabcharge.com.au](http://www.cabcharge.com.au)

